# bachmann 4-4-0 help.



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

I've had this bachmann american 4-4-0 for a while now. Its just sat on my work bench dead. I got it off ebay for a reasonable price but replacement parts are gonna cost me more then I paid for the engine. Any ideas on where I could get parts for cheap?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

nsr_civic said:


> I've had this bachmann american 4-4-0 for a while now. Its just sat on my work bench dead. I got it off ebay for a reasonable price but replacement parts are gonna cost me more then I paid for the engine. Any ideas on where I could get parts for cheap?


Well there is ebay for parts or just contact bachmann for them it is just a few wheel truck guides and screws.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude your WOoWOo lost some wheels!
Wife said that it would have been better up on some concrete blocks!
Then we could have had another long drawn out conversation on thieves like the Great Graffiti debate of 2011!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

oh please don't bring that one back again.hwell::thumbsdownI am multi emoteional)


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

Yea its a 0-4-0 for now.. 
I contacted bachmann for parts and they want $10 for the piolot truck and $14 for the tender truck and the wipers that go with it.. I only paid. $15 for the engine. If its gonna cost me $25 for parts ill leave it on the shelf.. lolz.


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

look on ebay


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

Smart ***. 
I just searched ebay and can't find anyone selling bachmann american 4-4-0 parts. I found another engine in worse condition but it has the trucks but I don't need another whole engine.. nor do I wanna pay for a whole nother engine.. lolz..


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have one and it is not the best runner to say the least. The drive shaft between the tender and the loco starts to click over time. I have replaced mine twice. The pilot truck can be a pain. It is mounted on a spring that will hold it down to the track. Issue is that this can cause the pilot derail on some turns.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

thx for the tip tk. even in its sadly disabled condition it does in fact run!. i just gotta find trucks and a tiny n scale decoder!. lolz


----------



## gollum1964 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi there the Bachmann /kader industries 4-4-0 locomotives Jupiter and #119 were available in the UK(ENGLAND) in the 1980's marketed by airfix.there are quite a few to be found on Ebay or similar sites. 
non runners usually have the drive shaft missing or the tender truck wheels are so dirty the pick ups do not work at all.
If you are a bid winner on one i cannot see the shipping /postal costs to the USA being
too great. 
Another source of one for parts could be model train jumbles/toy fairs..


----------

